# York Reptile & Pet Expo April, 4



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi All
Perryman Dart Frogs will be vending once again this Saturday, The last show had a great turn out and we met a lot of new froggers, we will have a great selection of captive bred Dart Frogs. All frogs for sale are bred by us in our home. We will also have some Terrarium suited plants, Fruit Fly Cultures, Fruit Fly Media and Brewers yeast available. Stop by even if just to say hello we are always open to meeting new froggers or even old ones.


----------

